# Ram Air intake conversion....



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a very stock appearance under the hood...










I would to go to a ram air intake.
Non functioning hood scoops (they have to at least cool the engine compartment) irk me,
and I always wanted a GTO with ram air.

I have seen kits that include:
factory steel upper Ram Air pan
OEM actuator with white vacuum hose
lower steel Ram Air pan for Ram Air IV
upper and lower foam seals
flapper assembly
OEM factory scoops
interior pull cable kit with chrome knob
mounting kit for cables
metal lid

Has anyone seen a set of pictures showing the installation?
I would like to do this,
but am not sure if it involves cutting out any of the underhood,
or just bolting in.

Thank you for any information.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ramairthree said:


> I have a very stock appearance under the hood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I plan on doing the same thing.....
A guy on Ebay sells the entire kit for 800.00. Got him bookmarked. Includes the pull, flaps and all.
That is a next winter project.


----------

